# Does not like to be brushed



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

How do I help my puppy enjoy or at least accept brushing? i have tried giving her a treat and then brushing but I have only been able to get to the back. Her chest has her adult fur coming in that will be quite long and thick and she just wants nothing to do with it and keeps trying to bite the brush or comb. She is almost 5 months. Any suggestions?


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Your dog is still a puppy, so she probably just thinks that the brush is another toy. My ten month old Lab puppy still on occassion tries to eat the brush because she wants to play. lol 

My advice would be to let her nibble on a treat while you are brushing. Make it a really tasty treat so she'll keep wanting to nibble on it and not loose interest to attack the brush. What I mean by nibble is that you hold the treat in one hand and brush with the other. If you are having trouble doing this, have someone else hold the treat while you brush. Peanut butter on a spoon or something like that would be a good treat. 
I would treat the brush just like any other object that you don't want the puppy to chew on. If she starts to chew on it, redirect her to a toy or the treat. Start brushing just bits at a time. Six five minute sessions are better than one half hour session.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Smear some squeeze cheese or peanut butter on the fridge (or other easy to clean vertical area) at her nose level. Work on handling and brushing while she is busy licking the goodies. This will help keep her occupied while you're grooming her and will also help make brushing a positive experience.


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm assuming your dog is about the size of a cat  I showed cats and am pretty good at grooming long and short hairs.

Set up a grooming place/time and be consistent. Do NOT let the dog decide on grooming rules. YOU decide. Teach the dog to stand or sit when being groomed. Even if you have to use two people at first your dog must be taught manners. Try holding on the scruf of the neck (works in cats) and comb/brush with the other hand. If you have a long haired dog, you really should be using combs and not brushes as you won't get to the undercoat with a brush (unless its got teeth/pins).

Watch at dog shows how they get the dogs to stand and be groomed - this is taught as puppies. You have a young dog, take control of the situation now.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

And, get a grooming table or, for a small dog, a flat surface TV tray with a rubber mat on top will probably work. You'll find that it's easier if the dog is on a table and you can stand comfortable while grooming.

The, as said previoulsly, be consistent. Also, groom for short periods of time daily and use lots of rewards for good behavior. Don't bribe with treats or you run the risk of the dog not cooperating if you don't have the treats sometime. Instead, reward for keeping still, even for 0ne second to start. Make grooming a pleasant experience and you might luck out and your pup will gradually come to love grooming.


----------



## pupskersandhutch (Nov 20, 2006)

when putting your dog on a flat surface make sure they are not slding around it seems my dogs hate our tile floor when we brush them so put a towel or a blanket down so that they aren't sliding around and getting irrated by being brushed and trying to keep from sliding around I would bite the brush too! 


Hope I was some Help 


Love Megs


----------



## pinkpuppy360 (Nov 22, 2006)

LoveLilly said:


> How do I help my puppy enjoy or at least accept brushing? i have tried giving her a treat and then brushing but I have only been able to get to the back. Her chest has her adult fur coming in that will be quite long and thick and she just wants nothing to do with it and keeps trying to bite the brush or comb. She is almost 5 months. Any suggestions?


As blackrose said, its still a puppy. Just take her to a groomer if her hair gets long or dirty


----------



## ejabarnes (Nov 30, 2006)

stand her on a table which has a rubber mat down let her get comfy and gently brush the dog for puppies dont use a slicker brush as this will scare the dog away start of using a rubber brush although it wont get into the coat and doesnt really brush the coat properly but it does get her used to the feel of a brush than work up to using the correct brushes if she is still consistent on not letting you brush her take her to a grooming parlour as many dogs play up with the owner and when in a strange enviroment will be really well behaved just take it slow and she shud get used to it make the grooming session fun fiddle with her feet now and again and slowly build her trust into letting you brush good luck


----------

